

Sniff Your iPhone's Network Traffic - sant0sk1
http://blog.jerodsanto.net/2009/06/sniff-your-iphones-network-traffic/

======
sil3ntmac
Just turn on network sharing over wifi and run a packet sniffer (in osx). then
connect to the new network from iphone over wifi.

SystemPreferences->Sharing->InternetSharing

Cocoa Packet Analyzer <http://www.tastycocoabytes.com/cpa/index.php>

~~~
sant0sk1
You could do that but an HTTP proxy like Paros gives you a much nicer view of
what is going on because it operates at the application layer instead of the
network layer.

